# Meadows Under The Mountain-Autumn



## Bee (Nov 18, 2018)

I'll be working on this painting this week. I think the mountains are going to take a long time to do, but I will carry on and hope that I can finish this week!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Great! I look forward to the finished piece.


----------



## Bee (Nov 18, 2018)

dickhutchings said:


> Great! I look forward to the finished piece.


 


Thanks! I hope to get back to it tomorrow!


----------



## ennuisketch (Feb 21, 2019)

Impressive work.


----------

